# Ironite



## lawnnewbie2020 (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

I just learned that Ironite will help the grass and plants looks green. We just finished a 15 pound bag of Ironite - 15 lbs. Mineral Supplement 1-0-1.

We are looking to buy an extra bag for future application. We saw 15 lbs. Ironite 1-0-0 5M Lawn Fertilizer at the local Home Depot.

Aren't both of the above iron supplement? Why is the latter called Fertilizer since both have the "1" at the beginning? What does the latter Ironite product do versus the first? I cannot seem to find a clear comparison of both of the products.

Also, we only have about 600 square feet of lawn and yet we already used up the whole 15 lbs. bag to get the lawn and plants dark green after multiple applications. How often can we apply Ironite?

Thanks,


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

What is the percentage of iron in each product, and are both chelated?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

lawnnewbie2020 said:


> Aren't both of the above iron supplement? Why is the latter called Fertilizer since both have the "1" at the beginning? What does the latter Ironite product do versus the first? I cannot seem to find a clear comparison of both of the products.


About the only difference I can see besides the K is that the 1-0-1 version is slow release (says it lasts 12 weeks), whereas the 1-0-0 is fast release (says it lasts 5 weeks).


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I wonder if one of these is a newer product, replacing the older one. Look at the sku #s and copyright dates on the bag printing.

Also, can someone post photos of the analysis and ingredient sections of the labels of one or both for thorough comparison?


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Green said:


> I wonder if one of these is a newer product, replacing the older one. Look at the sku #s and copyright dates on the bag printing.
> 
> Also, can someone post photos of the analysis and ingredient sections of the labels of one or both for thorough comparison?


Just bumping this to share some info I saw today while at Home Depot. I stopped to look at the Ironite and the price sticker that's on the rack where the Ironite is stored said:

"$18.98 Ironite 1-0-1 (Old Version)"

Sort of weird it specifically said "old version." Upon looking at the bags, they didn't actually have any 1-0-1, but instead 1-0-0 was in it's place. I'm guessing the 1-0-0 is the newer version because the 1-0-0 bag had a copyright date of 2021.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ENVY23 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if one of these is a newer product, replacing the older one. Look at the sku #s and copyright dates on the bag printing.
> ...


2021 sounds pretty recent to me.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Not to change the topic but I always thought that ironite was bad to put on lawns. It's essentially reprocessed mine tailings with several toxic minerals besides iron in it.

This is from 2002. Have there been any changes in the product since then to fix the problem?
http://news.minnesota.publicradio.org/features/200204/22_losurem_ironite/


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To the lawn, it might not be that bad since you are not eating the lawn, but lead/arsenic near a garden is not ideal. More so, if the soil pH goes above 7, the iron would be bound and not that available to the lawn.

Save money and go foliar.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

****o1 said:


> Not to change the topic but I always thought that ironite was bad to put on lawns. It's essentially reprocessed mine tailings with several toxic minerals besides iron in it.
> 
> This is from 2002. Have there been any changes in the product since then to fix the problem?
> http://news.minnesota.publicradio.org/features/200204/22_losurem_ironite/


From my searches, it looks like their old product was but they have since switched mines and it is a much cleaner product now. That is why they were able to start including "for use in vegetables" on the label again.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Here's 3 different Guaranteed Analysis, also note the "derived from." What is magnetic rock? Assuming that's the iron?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

ENVY23 said:


> What is magnetic rock? Assuming that's the iron?


Could also be magnetite.


----------

